# Composite And S-video Dont Work



## rafyaz (Mar 2, 2007)

I had to replace my 921 because of hardware issues and so far I have gone through 2 replacement units with the same problem. The video outs on the back dont work for the composite and S-video. I want to connect this to my DVD recorder. They are now sending me a 3rd replacement unit. 
Has anyone had simular issues?
Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rafyaz said:


> The video outs on the back dont work for the composite and S-video. I want to connect this to my DVD recorder.


The 921 doesn't output SD video when HD video is turned on. Is this your real problem?


----------



## rafyaz (Mar 2, 2007)

Excellent point and I bet that is my problem. Im surprised the Tech person I spoke with didnt figure that one out. Im at work but will check it when I get home.
Thanks for the response harsh


----------



## rafyaz (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep that was the problem. Dummy me, I should of known better.
Thanks again


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rafyaz said:


> Yep that was the problem. Dummy me, I should of known better.


Yeah, you bear a little shame, but the CSRs that authorized replacing the receiver are the one's that really aren't paying attention.

There is a "diagnostic" mode that allows the SD and HD outputs to be active simultaneously, but I'm not sure what kind of baggage it carries with it.


----------

